# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Does anyone with AGA shed 200 hairs a day ?

## catgreeneyes

My diffuse hair loss started suddenly a year ago .I have no regrowth from areas where hair has been lost .I was recently diagnosed with AGA due to the pattern of my hair loss(more loss on top than back).Im confused however .Most of the hairs l lose are terminal healthy thick hairs with white bulb.None look like miniaturized vellus hairs and l have no miniaturized hair on my head that l can tell .

-If l did have AGA would the hair not be growing back in but just thinner ?
-If l have aga why did it start suddenly and why am l shedding 200 hairs a day ?is it not ment to be a slow process over many years with minimal shedding ?
-My hair Dr was pretty hopeless .All she did was look at my scalp and hair   and from that diagnosed AGA (but couldnt be 100% sure).She didnt look at my scalp or take a biopsy to check for miniaturization if any or do a pull test .
-My scalp also itches like crazy and when l asked if she could look into this she shrugged her shoulders !bloody hopeless !!!!! :Mad:

----------


## Tracy C

You need to find another doctor.  Since you are not satisfied with the "hair specialist" in your area, you need to seek out a dermatologist who can help you resolve the itching and burning.

I have never counted how many hairs where shedding out.  Most people don't.  Some shedding is natural and normal but counting hairs will drive you insane.

----------


## catgreeneyes

I dont count the hairs daily .200 is a rough estimate really .I just find it strange that l am losin hair all over my head even though l have a pattern to hair loss .I am also getting no regrowth .Not even miniturized regrowth .It seems like when l lose a hair thats it .It wont grow back .The hairs im losing are healthy strong hairs .In AGA can u look at the end of a fallen hair and tell if the follicle is dead that it fell from ?How does testosterone sensitivity stop hair growing back ?Im pretty clueless about this AGA thing and as im still at the start of my journey very scared l will go bald !

----------


## Tracy C

Shedding 150 or so hairs per day is normal.  Even folks who are not suffering with androgenetic alopecia shed that much per day.

Hair follicles have three phases to their cycles.  The growth phase, the shedding phase and the resting phase.  The growth phase is the longest in healthy hair follicles and the shedding phase is the shortest in healthy hair follicles.  The growth phase lasts a few years in healthy scalp hair follicles.  The resting phase last a few months in healthy scalp hair follicles.

On a healthy scalp, the follicles are not "in sync" with each other so to speak, and go through their three phases of their cycles at different times.  Sometimes stress or trauma can trigger a large number of your scalp hair follicles to shed at the same time, even if it is not yet the time in their cycles for them to do so.  This is called Telogen Effluvium (TE).  This is usually temporary and your scalp hair usually returns to normal - but this takes a long time and there is no way to speed it up.  All you can do is try to keep your stress under control, take exceptionally good care of your hair and wait it out till it resolves.

On a scalp effected by androgenenic alopecia, the follicles have inherited sensitivity to the hormone DHT (which your body makes out of testosterone).  DHT chokes these sensitive hair follicles.  As these sensitive hair follicles are being choked, they get progressively smaller as they go through their cycles, until eventually they become too small to produce hair.  This is a slow process.  By the time a person notices it is happening, she has already lost half of her hair density.  It can seem like it happened "all of a sudden" but in reality, it has been going on for quite a while.  Unseen.

Androgenetic alopecia is the most common cause of hair loss in women just as it is in men - and it is much more common than people realize it is.  Unfortunately for us women who are effected by it, it is much more difficult to diagnose androgenetic alopecia in women than it is in men - unless it is blatantly obvious.  As is the case in my family history.  If you are not satisfied with the doctor you have already seen, you need to see another doctor.  If it is androgenetic alopecia, you need to treat it.  If it is Telogen Effluvium, all you can do is wait it out till your scalp re-normalizes.

----------

